# Dumb @@@@@ I picked up in front of Raleys and she trashed my rating



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

And didnt tip. I drove 10 minutes to pick her up, I made 2 dollars on the ride and she trashes my rating, didnt even say thank you. What a POS. Hope she gets hit by a truck.

Some people are so trashy and entitled it is unreal. Let her put her ***** ass groceries in my trunk, I should have dropped her off in the desert and taken her groceries.


----------



## Eber88 (Sep 3, 2017)

What happened?


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

She voted for Bernie. Still feeling the Burn.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

You drove 10 minutes to a ping....

Problem Identified.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

When you go over 5-6 minutes, make sure to tell the customer that many drivers near her, but it was routed to you, and you don't know why.
That way you will get little emotional attachment from the person , after the emotional attachment, they will give you the 1


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> You drove 10 minutes to a ping....
> 
> Problem Identified.


10 minutes to a GROCERY STORE yet!

You learned that lesson well, Reynob Moore, right?

Nothing personal. Most have done similar.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Something must have happened that we don't know about. Someone at the store ticked her off? Did her groceries spill out of the bags in your trunk? I am going to presume you were pleasant. But did she need help and you didn't offer?

There's more to this. Who would give a 1-star for such a short ride?


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Im telling you this ***** was insane. I dropped her off and said take it easy and she didnt respond. When I said take it easy what I really meant was "dont be so hard on yourself that youre such a loser you have no car to go to the grocery store". I think she sensed that.

She had a strange disposition about her. I despised that ****.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I LOVE the " EMOTIONAL ATTACHMENT " then the 1* !

Genius. Mbd !


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Short rides are just horrible on so many different levels. They pay pennies and often result in a lower than average rating. I do my best to avoid them. I like the long trips. Gives me time to interact with the pax generally resulting in a good rating and even the occasional tip.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

theres no way to know if its a short ride or not. for a while lyft told us the estimated length of the ride but that only lasted maybe a week or so.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Well we can tell by the Title #[email protected]@@@%+×&!!!
That he is a " People Person"
I am sure the 16 minute ride had him emitting " Good Vibes"!

His Aura was probably Black with tornados spinning about his head . . .

Did you tell her How Good it was to Meet Her ?

Try a little " Thinking Putty " Aura Shine to remove " Spiritual Tarnish"
And "Waxy Yellow Buildup" . . .


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> And didnt tip. I drove 10 minutes to pick her up, I made 2 dollars on the ride and she trashes my rating, didnt even say thank you. What a POS. Hope she gets hit by a truck.
> 
> Some people are so trashy and entitled it is unreal. Let her put her @@@@@ ass groceries in my trunk, I should have dropped her off in the desert and taken her groceries.


Avoid grocery store pick-ups. You're expected to load, unload and carry groceries upstairs for a minimum fare. Or else...your ratings....


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Also , if they ever ask , how is your day 
Always say
You are my 1st pick up of the day...they think it will bring good luck to the driver
And always say" I lost my job" recently, so have to put food on the table


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> And didnt tip. I drove 10 minutes to pick her up, I made 2 dollars on the ride and she trashes my rating, didnt even say thank you. What a POS. Hope she gets hit by a truck.
> 
> Some people are so trashy and entitled it is unreal. Let her put her @@@@@ ass groceries in my trunk, I should have dropped her off in the desert and taken her groceries.


Don't be so hard on her. She was probably in the Debbie Downer portion of a bipolar episode.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I've gotten decent tips from grocery store pickups. I think decent people where I live realizing they're inconveniencing the driver.

One time I had a grocery store pickup at which the young man wanted to shove a bicycle (instead of groceries) into my trunk. That was a big fat NO.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Take that anger and direct it. Your next 10 grocery calls are now paid breaks. Instead of driving to the front of the store park in the back of the lot, get out of your car and walk into the store. Use the bathroom, shop, whatever. Once the timer has elapsed you cancel as no show and get the fee.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Reynob Moore said:


> Some people are entitled.





Reynob Moore said:


> didnt tip.


What entitles you to a tip?


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Reynob Moore said:


> And didnt tip. I drove 10 minutes to pick her up....


I stopped reading @ this point.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I get 1* for short rides. No rhyme or reason. Perhaps sticker shock for those pricks to pay $8 for a 1 mile ride when they really should have taken the Metro for $2.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

I hope you learned several lessons in this single trip.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> And didnt tip. I drove 10 minutes to pick her up, I made 2 dollars on the ride and she trashes my rating, didnt even say thank you. What a POS. Hope she gets hit by a truck.
> 
> Some people are so trashy and entitled it is unreal. Let her put her @@@@@ ass groceries in my trunk, I should have dropped her off in the desert and taken her groceries.


OMG I think I know this pax! It's......all of them! Lol no this sounds like a special kind of shitheaded, donkey ball chewing, lobotomized *****.

I had one like that, still, over a year later, I think about how much I despise her. And I waited an extra 2 minutes for her, only to be ****ed over because I didn't want to park illegally so her lazy ass could shorten her walk to her office building upon exiting the car. Her slow waddle was infuriating both as she walked to my car and when she walked away.

I fantasize about going into her office and putting a flaming bag of coyote shit on her desk. FYI coyote shit smells worse than any other animal shit - because they eat rotten old meat that has been covered in maggots and smells horrific from miles away.

I totally empathize and feel your frustration OP. Just keep in mind that karma is a big ole *****. She'll get hers, don't worry.


----------

